# how long takes to travel 100 miles?



## rossik (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah, this is really a silly question, but i have no idea about that..

how many days would take to travel 100 miles:
by foot,
by horse,

in a clear road
in the plains
and in some "radical" location, as snow or desert.

the map shows that 5cm in the scale is = 100miles

im trying to imagine, but i hav eno idea how miles "works" (its not used here   )


----------



## IcyCool (Jan 26, 2007)

The PHB has movement and travel times for various modes of transport.  It includes walking, riding a horse, and other means.  I believe it also talks about movement through various conditions, though that might be in the DMG.


----------



## Delta (Jan 26, 2007)

100 miles is basically 160 kilometers.

You can see movement rates in D&D here:
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/movement.htm

Walking 100 miles on a road with no heavy gear would be about 4 days, etc.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jan 26, 2007)

On foot: An experienced hiker with a very light load can hike about 20 miles a day, on optimal conditions. Beginning hikers or those with heavier loads i.e. encumbered are looking at 8-10 miles a day. Experienced hikers with heavier loads can do 10-15 miles a day, again in optimal conditions (good trail conditions, favorable weather, summer daylight hours, minimum of river crossings).


----------



## mmadsen (Jan 26, 2007)

rossik said:
			
		

> im trying to imagine, but i hav eno idea how miles "works" (its not used here   )



One mile is one thousand left-right steps (e.g. count to one thousand every time your _right_ foot steps), and is about 1.6 kilometers.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a table in the PHB that breaks it all down for you
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/movement.htm

But basically, 1 mile = 5280 ft ~ 1.6 km

It all depends on movement rates, but if you have any halflings, gnomes, dwarves or anyone of medium encumberance, you're probably looking at 20 ft.

So, 100 miles in 6-7 days on a road
Over trackless plains 8-9 days
Over trackless desert 12-13 days

About half those times if on riding horses, heavier horses would be somewhere in between.

edit: damn, took me too long to type all this out, beaten to everything.


----------



## rossik (Jan 26, 2007)

wow, you guys are fast!

thanks everyone!


----------



## Felix (Jan 26, 2007)

I rowed 10 miles this morning in an hour and a half. Wouldn't be going by water, would you?


----------



## rossik (Jan 26, 2007)

Felix said:
			
		

> I rowed 10 miles this morning in an hour and a half. Wouldn't be going by water, would you?





damn, just forgot about....well, my players cant pay for..so they have to go by boot!



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> There's a table in the PHB that breaks it all down for you
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/movement.htm
> 
> But basically, 1 mile = 5280 ft ~ 1.6 km
> ...




i was just reading the ink u post, and i wonder whats the diference betwen a road and a highway..i suppose a highway is better to travel, right?


----------



## Clueless (Jan 26, 2007)

Aye. A highway would have smoother surfaces, cobblestone or pounded gravel which tend to be easier on the hoof and foot, with rest stops and a sense of security vs. a road which may be that winding, potholed, rocky and muddy road that goes off into the deep dark woods.


----------



## lukelightning (Jan 26, 2007)

Easy: It takes as long as the DM wants.  The PCs travel at the Speed of Plot.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jan 26, 2007)

lukelightning said:
			
		

> Easy: It takes as long as the DM wants.  The PCs travel at the Speed of Plot.



If only.  My players can only move as fast as their characters can manage.  What they can manage, though, might be more than they realize.

But plots are never used in my games.


----------



## green slime (Jan 26, 2007)

1000 Spartan Hoplites ran 240km from Sparta to Marathon in three days, to aid the Athenians at the battle of Marathon, only to discover that the battle was already won. Not being party dudes they didn't hang around, instead promptly marched back. In three days again. With ful battlegear.

Me, I struggle to walk 100m to the snackshop at work.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jan 26, 2007)

You can generally expect well-conditioned soldiers to make an average 20 miles per day in full gear in terrain that is not overly hilly or forested.  As an example Stonewall Jackson expected his troops to be able to march 40 miles per day which is a pace I'd hate to keep even when I was in service and in shape.  I'd consider PCs given their heroic nature and powers to equal or exceed that.


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jan 26, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> There's a table in the PHB that breaks it all down for you
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/movement.htm
> 
> But basically, 1 mile = 5280 ft ~ 1.6 km




Strange as it is, in the D&D universe 1 mile is 6000 ft.

The table shows that an unencumbered human goes 3 miles an hour.
That is 3 miles in 60 minutes.
That is 1 mile in 20 minutes.

The table also shows us that this human goes 300ft a minute.

300ft/min. x 20 min = 6000 ft.


Odd eh?

J from Three Haligonians


----------

